

Delay in Django 1.5 Release - reczy
https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2013/jan/24/delay-final-release-django-15/

======
tshepang
Would have been extra nice to have a release update a week after the previous
one, since am sure a lot of people were waiting in anticipation. Sure the
makers now know more than previously, but would be kool to just mention
something like "Looks we might not make it this week, due to these 3 issues.
Check back in a week, or watch foo if you want 'real-time' progress".

